

Rethinking the familiar resume - gvb
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2010/09/28/rethinking-the-familiar-resume

======
wccrawford
The linked examples of infographic resumes are really, really hard to read.

If I were hiring a designer, I would probably power through it to see if they
had the experience needed, but the difficulty in reading the resume would be a
mark against them.

You have to design for your audience. Because these are hard to read, an
interviewer is going to be annoyed.

The only one I might exempt from this is the first one by 'Michael Anderson'.
While harder to read than a normal resume, it seems to present the same
information, with a little humor added. Some of the graphics don't seem to
mean anything (why do the lines change height?) but once you ignore those, the
rest is pretty clear.

------
sasvari
Using infographics within/as a resume is definitely an interesting approach.
Might give it a try some day ...

anyway, somebody knows of a LaTeX package capable of producing _decent_
looking timelines?

